
How Facebook Groups Are Exploited to Spread Misinformation, Harass, Radicalize - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/how-facebook-groups-are-being-exploited-to-spread
======
minimaxir
(title edited a bit to fit within 80 char limit)

